# Bugs and maggots eating mice bait



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

I have an issue where bugs and maggots are constantly eating my mice poison green blocks in my crawl space. I've even sprayed the area and bait enclosure with bifen. Do others experience this?


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

No one??


----------

